# Question before I order this boombox from Xm



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey, all I am now thinking of going with xm for the car. I saw this on their website for the boombox. Is this including the radio as well and the car kit? I think it's a pretty good deal. I think it's a bundle as well. I am now wanting it for the baseball for the Cubs. Got good news on our medical expenses insurance now is going to cover so I can afford to get xm now. Max. Here is the link http://shopoffers.xmradio.com/cart.aspx


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

There are currently no items in your cart. I'd be happy to give you my .02 cents worth but that link isn't going to help.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't see any boomboxes for sale on XM's website either.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Yah I saw the ad and I did add it to the cart but then it took me too the front page. So apparently it's not available yet. It was a fathers day special. May have to call them Max.


----------

